# Indoor Pij cage



## Shannon and Em (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a pij that I rehabbed from the wild. She is in good shape now (unable to fly but happy and healthy) but the vet said that she needs a cage that is four to five times larger than her current.  I do not want to keep her outside. It gets cold, wet, and in the summer, brutally hot. In addition we have a very catty neighborhood. I can see them tormetting her while I am at work. Her current cage is about three feet high, three feet wide and about two feet deep. How big should it be. I have seen some pictures of lofts but they are more for outside. Does anyone have any pictures or plans for something inside. Thanks!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi shannon & Em, I think your cage is suitable for your needs. What you can do is let her out on top. My indoor cages are small...so what I do is I put a pet pee pad, or a towel down on the top of my cage or table top, and let them wlk around a bit. Unless you have an aviary, which many of us don't, the best thing you can do for you and your baby is spend time together outside of her cage. I found that my pij's and my feral flock just sit all day, flap their wings for some exercise, and that's about it. My indoor guys enjoy walking about the house. This is where lysol wipes come in handy! Reptile cages are great alternatives as well. they are usually a whole lot cheaper than a "bird" cage. They do like to sit flat a opposed to perches, and a bowl or box stuffed with some sort of bedding is nice too. Have fun and don't stress about it too much. Yong


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Shannon & Em,

I found a previous thread where particulars on indoor cages are discussed. Included in the thread is a post and link from member Turkey (Julie) which talks about the cages she built and the link in her post takes you to pictures of it. Should help give you some ideas if you decide to upgrade your pigeons current housing. Just click on the link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3355

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

These look nice inside the house. They have 2 sizes the bigger one does not have the gap at the bottom.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023695&bmUID=1105759990933


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Pij cage*

Thanks for the links on the cages. They were great. I learned a lot from looking at them.

Lolita, my rescued pij, houses in my small bathroom. It is a hassel for me to paper everything. The one good thing about it is she uses the basin to 
roost at night and I just wash it out in the morning. 

I have a medium sized dog crate and I am trying to think of some way to elevate it and some way to be able to clean the bottom. It is collapsible,
and will be great to take outside in the summer, when I can be out with her.
Right now I am at a loss as to how to utilize it. I hate to spend the time or money building one of those wonderful homes with the hardware cloth, since Lolita is put away just at night or if I have to leave. On the other hand, I hate to spend my time on this crate if it can't be utilized.

The crate needs work. I picked it up from someone's trash. It needs to be straightened, scoured, sanded and probably painted. What about paint poisoning?

The crate is 19"x21"x38". She could do that pretend fly thing she does and not hurt her wings, if she turned lengthwise to do it. I could attach a small shelf and put her basket on it and the framed long narrow floor mirror on the side wall. The bottom is wire, so I would have to put down lineoleum or something like that (I have some left overs) with newspaper over it. I would have to change it every morning but that is not as bad as the whole bathroom.

Any suggestions? Does this sound feasible? 

I hope someone can tell me if I am on the right track here. I think a stand would be nice and I could paint it to look like decorated furniture. Actually, instead of a standing frame for it, I would like to mount it somehow to the wall and save the floor space.

Any help would be appreciated.
http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler

Lolita's Mom


----------

